# We had a fright this morning!!!



## ArtistChibi (Jul 10, 2021)

My husband and I started waking up to do our normal routine. Cleaning boxes, feeding bunnies, the usual. My husband got up before me and noticed Xiao Wu not moving at all. Eyes wide open, flopped on her side, didn't even look to be breathing. He alerts me to this, which woke me up quickly, and as I was trying to get out of bed to check as well, while my husband started picking her up, Xiao Wu springs awake and runs off.

Holy cow, what a way to wake up. She scared us. We only had her for 4 months. I was going to be devastated if we had lost her so soon. But I'm so glad she's okay and was just heavily sleeping. She's binkying, eating, getting on my chair, just fine now. But now we're going to eyeball her more to make sure that wasn't a sign.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 10, 2021)

What a fright! Storm did just the same to me today. I was looking for him to get him into his room as i needed to leave house for a few hours. I find him underneath the desk, in his room, completely flopped over, not moving a muscle.
Usually when we'd come closer he would spring back up but no, he remained still. For so long that i could take a few pics and a 20 sec vid as i thought he was dreaming.



Well, the dude WAS just deeply asleep- he soon started flinging his foot and chewing something in his sleep. Then he woke and stared at me. I've never seen him snooze so deeply, it was a bit spookifying as well..
Edit: is there another heatwave raging near you? Ours cooled down but is up high again today, maybe our buns were feeling a bit too hot for comfort?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 10, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> is there another heatwave raging near you? Ours cooled down but is up high again today, maybe our buns were feeling a bit too hot for comfort?


I always have the AC running, despite the electric bill, because of the bunnies. And me. I'm heat sensitive, so if I overheat, I begin to suffer serious heart burn, which puts me into the hospital. So I know how important it is to keep them cool. At night, I turn the AC temp to 72/73° F and during the day, have it at 75° F. Which keeps our bedroom cool enough for myself and the babies.
Since I'm on the east coast, I'm getting hit with random bursts of high humidity and heat due to the heatwave and tropical storm Elsa.


----------



## JBun (Jul 10, 2021)

They don't call it the 'dead bunny flop' for nothing


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jul 10, 2021)

Same thing happened to me once! Bunny was flopped and it looked different to her usual flop so I stared at her for a few seconds and it didn't look like she was breathing at all. I started to freak out and went to poke her which normally sends her up and running but she stayed put. I then stared shoving her and tryed to roll her on her feet but she still wouldn't move so I though she was dead for sure. I was about to alert the rest of my family and went to pick her up then she wiggled away and started to eat her food and hop around. 
Rabbits sure do get us worried sometimes!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 10, 2021)

JBun said:


> They don't call it the 'dead bunny flop' for nothing


I've seen them flop repeatedly, even flop so hard, they roll onto their backs on their own. But to witness a true dead bunny flop truly scared me. Xiao Wu has been getting nothing but all the love and treats since.



LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Rabbits sure do get us worried sometimes!


OMG they sure do. I mean, holy cow!! But gotta love the stuffing out of them.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 11, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I've seen them flop repeatedly, even flop so hard, they roll onto their backs on their own. But to witness a true dead bunny flop truly scared me. Xiao Wu has been getting nothing but all the love and treats since.
> 
> 
> OMG they sure do. I mean, holy cow!! But gotta love the stuffing out of them.


Could not agree more.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2021)

Amateurs! One look at our avatar will show you a pro at work!


----------



## Preitler (Jul 11, 2021)

Ruth gave me a scare too this year, she was sound asleep and didn't even notice me...


----------



## DelawareRunner (Jul 11, 2021)

My Precious does this once in awhile and it sends my blood pressure skyrocketing. She will lie there, not moving at all....sometimes the eyes are open, sometimes closed. Thing is, that is exactly what they look like when they're dead so it really upsets me. 

She also dreams sometimes, moving her mouth and even making weird snoring sounds!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 11, 2021)

DelawareRunner said:


> My Precious does this once in awhile and it sends my blood pressure skyrocketing. She will lie there, not moving at all....sometimes the eyes are open, sometimes closed. Thing is, that is exactly what they look like when they're dead so it really upsets me.
> 
> She also dreams sometimes, moving her mouth and even making weird snoring sounds!


Sadly, I know what an animal looks like when they pass away. Having witnessed it myself. So it is fairly easy to tell. Especially if it was over night. And being so early in the morning when it happened, of course our brains weren't look for obvious signs. Good news is, she was just so comfortable, she had to do the dead bunny flop. Shen does it all the time, so we're used to his dead asleep flop, but Xiao Wu is usually on alert, even asleep. So it scared us half to death. I can only imagine how you feel when your baby does it.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Dune has done it to me a couple times in the early morning and I’ve jumped out of bed so fast that he just sits up and looks at me like I’m a maniac!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Jul 18, 2021)

Today is the first time I've caught my bunny asleep.
She hides when she sleeps. And every time I look at her she's awake. 
For awhile I was thinking that she never slept.
She's 3yrs. And got her in February. 
At her other home she slept under a very low bed.
So, now she must be comfortable living with me.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 3, 2022)

My rabbit scares me a lot, when I come into him area he does not move, so I panic for a minute.


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Jul 1, 2022)

I can relate so much!! My sweet boy Stormy always flops like that and I have gotten pretty used to it by now. I always still stand there for a moment to make sure he’s breathing because it still sometimes scares me  

The other day though I had taken Beatrix to the vet because she had allergies like symptoms and I wanted to make sure it wasn’t something serious. They vet said she was totally heathy and it must be something in the air or hay that’s irritating her. She is always the alert, cautious one so I’ve never actually seen her sleep in a flop. Anyways, after she ate her dinner I think she just hit a wall after having such a big day and was flipped over in corner sleeping. It scared me to death!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 3, 2022)

FlopsyBunnies4 said:


> I can relate so much!! My sweet boy Stormy always flops like that and I have gotten pretty used to it by now. I always still stand there for a moment to make sure he’s breathing because it still sometimes scares me
> 
> The other day though I had taken Beatrix to the vet because she had allergies like symptoms and I wanted to make sure it wasn’t something serious. They vet said she was totally heathy and it must be something in the air or hay that’s irritating her. She is always the alert, cautious one so I’ve never actually seen her sleep in a flop. Anyways, after she ate her dinner I think she just hit a wall after having such a big day and was flipped over in corner sleeping. It scared me to death!


I will say this. After that scare, she rarely flopped because she did not like being picked up. But now, after many moons, you can put her flops to that one song, "Shots" by LMFAO Featuring Lil Jon. We have counted at least 8 to 9 flops a day. Then glaring at me because I'm cuddling her while I'm at work.


----------

